
Applying the Unix Process Model to Web Apps - ph0rque
http://adam.heroku.com/past/2011/5/9/applying_the_unix_process_model_to_web_apps/
======
nick_urban
This is the first time I've heard about Foreman, and it looks like it could be
very convenient for development. I appreciate the attempt to abstract from
process requirement details in the same way that Gemfiles do for gems. I think
there's the germ of a good idea here.

The example for a production environment, however, is pretty unpersuasive.
Tools like Passenger (mod_rails) dynamically start and stop processes
depending on load, number of requests, etc. That is much more useful than just
saying "start four mongrels".

~~~
vdm
The production environment can use the same Procfile. It's just a question of
how declarative the language is and how intelligent the environment is WRT
load etc. I like the idea of having all the processes declared in One Place.

Erlang OTP has been doing this forever; this is UNIX catching up.

~~~
craigkerstiens
Erlang and supervisor in places have been doing this for a while, but it
hasn't been pervasive in any web deployment platform. The flexibility this
allows for web production systems really is significant, versus one off
solutions for specific languages. This can truly allow for a scalable platform
across languages.

------
antihero
I find supervisord+gunicorn to be a pretty decent combo.

